
Working with Vercel and AWS SNS - nathancahill
https://nathancahill.com/vercel-sns-integration
======
nathancahill
We're releasing the integration we've been using internally for Vercel and AWS
SNS (Simple Notification Service). Here's a brief post about why we built it,
and how it might help you if you're using SNS with Vercel.

